# Permutation Cycles?



## byu (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm learning a blindfold method that I found on http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/. I have not had any trouble memorizing the cube using his method, but for some reason I can never get the edge and corner permutations right. I think it is has something to do with the way he phrases how I should memorize the cycle.

Can someone give me a rephrased explanation of how to memorize the cycles of edge and corner permutation (particularly what the "target" means and what to do when you get to the "target" in your cycle). Thank you!


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 24, 2008)

Try solving it with your eyes open with the things you have memorized. See where you are making the mistake.


----------



## byu (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, I think I know where I mess up. For example, let's say I take Permutation of the Corners, and I start with 3, as I believe it says to in the guide. If 3 belongs in position 2, it says not to choose 2, and to choose another random corner? I don't really understand what to do when I get the "good old number 2" as it says in the guide.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 24, 2008)

You just pick another unsolved corner to begin your next cycle, then you continue until you get the number you randomly picked again, that's the end of your cycle.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 24, 2008)

what he said ^^

Like you might have a corner cycle of:

(1 6 5 3 4 )

This can be solved in two cycles:

(165) and then (134) nice simple ones 

now say you see that 2 needs to go somewhere.

so it's (2 ... ...)
figure out the rest:

(2 7 ...)

(2 7 8)

so CP = (16534)(278)


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

Video-taping a blindsolve is very useful. Just point at the cube after every step and say what you just did and what you are going to do next.


----------

